# Defective water heater (40) gallon gas, new



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, it finally happend after replacing a customers 40 gallon water
heater last Sunday. I replaced the unit with his Home Depot 40 gallon
gas GE unit. Basement installation access is always a ***** with about
10 ft difference from finnish floor height. The customer called a few days
later, saying no hot water, I was suspecting the pilot light had failed.

Removing the floor cover for the basement access this house was built in the 1940's. It's been completely retro fitted with all new soil and water lines, copper and abs pipe (drain waste and vent pipe) the basement had standing water. Emptying the basment with the sump pump and checking
the new water heater I could never find a leak on either the interior or exterior body of the unit. So I just said I'll be back on Friday and replace the unit.

After installing the new unit and using large flat 1/2" x 12" bricks to support this water heater, just to elevate the new water heater from the concret slab, the original unit was just sitting on the slab, I did and additional inspection and found the source of the leak under the house on an adjacent wall footing, water from an unknown source water continues to enter accumilate and eventually collect. So the faulty water heater was not at fault. Prior to removing the new water heater and speaking with the GE company rep the unit are mfg by Reem water 
company in Tenn, no problems or hassles with a unit exchange.

What the typical responsibility for a water heater company to compensate
faulty water heaters? I realize this would involve a claim ticket and valid
company invoices? to keept the company beans counters happy?
Any other suggestions?

Roy...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pull out GE, have H.O. take back to the store and get refund. While he is doing that, install a good water heater. Offer a price break (not much) for the new install, of your heater. If he does not want this then charge him for every minute you have involved and tell him so. GE is crap and I avoid as much as possible.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

uh-oh, I installed a GE from HD about 3 years ago.... How do I maintain my piece of crap for as long as possible? 

What are good brands of heater then?

sorry for going off topic there.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You could just call Rheem and tell them to send out their warranty rep to replace it. I used to be a Rheem warranty rep.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

At least the GE's aren't as bad as the Whirlpools!. I sell and install nothing but Bradford White.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

GE and Whirlpool are Rheems I think.....

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Rheem, Bradford White and AO SMith are the only 3 companies that make the tanks. 

Bradford White is the best heater IMO.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roy said:


> *The basement had standing water.* Emptying the basment with the sump pump and checking
> the new water heater I could never find a leak on either the interior or exterior body of the unit.
> 
> I did and additional inspection and *found the source of the leak under the house on an adjacent wall footing, water from an unknown source water continues to enter accumilate and eventually collect. So the faulty water heater was not at fault.* Prior to removing the new water heater and speaking with the GE company rep the unit are mfg by Reem water
> ...


I'd say you have a case of misdiagnosis...:whistling2:

The basement flooding had nothing to do with the water heater you installed...

Ground water or water from some other source has nothing to do with you or, the water heater.

However, a gas water heater flooded should be replaced and in this case it should be on the customer.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I'd say you have a case of misdiagnosis...:whistling2:
> 
> The basement flooding had nothing to do with the water heater you installed...
> 
> ...


so it is the heater?


----------



## Mr Slate (Feb 7, 2010)

Whirlpool made by American Waterheater Company. I strongly discourage any one installing the gas units. There are real problems with gas valve and burner. No problems to report regarding electric units at this time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr Slate said:


> Whirlpool made by American Waterheater Company. I strongly discourage any one installing the gas units. There are real problems with gas valve and burner. No problems to report regarding electric units at this time.


Oh maybe you should check out their Energy Smart Electric water Heaters then...:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They must have plenty of warranty claims on those. The last few I did the lady in the claims dept sounded like she had gone thru the whole process a thousand times. She was talking to other people while talking to me and giving step be step instructions on how to retro fit the new circuit board in.



Redwood said:


> Oh maybe you should check out their Energy Smart Electric water Heaters then...:laughing:


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Whirlpool/American WH has several class action lawsuits in several states. They do have a new rebuild kit for the burner assy. Haven't had any problems with the ones I've repaired with the kit, but time will tell. Moreso than the product, was the cust. service. For the longest time, they denied that there was even a problem


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

can anyone prove that one heater is better than the other? Id bet that they ALL have about the same fail rate.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*roy*

you should be paid for every second. period. this is HIS wh not yours. period. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Their problem for sure, even though you with the "customer first" policey will try to help them out. I have had near the same experience and as it turned out I did not spend very much time diagnosing the ground water issue. I tell my customers up front if they supply the equipment, they are 100% responsible for any call backs not related to install. Never had any issues with this approach.
:yes:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Wrong thread


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

Tell him to cut the pipes just above the water heater and get a new water heater and a new sump pump. mo money, mo money.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

copperhead said:


> Tell him to cut the pipes just above the water heater and get a new water heater and a new sump pump. mo money, mo money.


Read op's post:whistling2:


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

*40 gallon water heater*

Honestly folks, I have a GE gas 40 gallon unit in my own residence, no problems yet after 7 yrs still going stong, plumbed with soft water going the into unit, and holding up well. I have also have good sucess with
American water heaters, in Calif all our water heater units changed within the past 6 yrs with the flame guard protection, and low no nox burners.


----------

